# Wireless card not detected on Ubuntu



## pjw2011 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have recently wiped a laptop which was running Vista. This laptop has an internal wifi card however Ubuntu cannot seem to detect it. It does not show up when issuing the lspci command.

I am unsure as to what type of wireless card it is. Is there anyway forward on this?

Just trying to breath life into an older laptop that was strugling with Vista. It has a celeron intel with 2gb of memory


Regards,

paul


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Type this in the command line (Applications>Accessories>Terminal)


```
lspci
```
The copy the output and post it here.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!!

Can you tel me what brand and model the laptop is. This way we can find out what wireless card you have and what wifi drivers it uses.

Cheers!


----------



## pjw2011 (Jan 20, 2009)

the laptop is an entry level bought from PC world in UK its called an E.System (Intel Celeron 540 1.86ghz 80gb hdd dvd+rw. Will post lspci output later. When I did it earlier I could not see anything other than the LAN port.

Regards,


----------



## pjw2011 (Jan 20, 2009)

Apologies for the delay. below is the output from the command lspci. This laptop I know has an internal wireless card as this worked with the Windows Vista on it.

00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 671MX
00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS AGP Port (virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge)
00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS968 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 01)
00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 01)
00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)
00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)
00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller
00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 191 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 02)
00:05.0 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SATA Controller / IDE mode (rev 03)
00:0f.0 Audio device: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Azalia Audio Controller
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I don't see anything that lists any wireless controller or 802.11 controller. Are you sure that you have wireless connectivity? Were you able to connect wirelessly in Vista, and if so do you still have Vista on the computer, on a different partition?

Cheers!


----------



## deleted25910 (Mar 23, 2010)

Could someone help me out too please

I ran the following command, lspci, in order to get info on the wireless card installed.

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)

Does anyone know where I can get drivers for this card/chip? And also, how to install (I'm rather new to linux).

Also, I'm sure the card is working because I just formatted over xp, and everything was working well.

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

This is a really old thread. I would like you to have a look at the sticked topic for help with wireless, and then create a new thread for help.

This thread is closed!


----------

